# Unsure of best temperature to keep brooder at due to baby age gap



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi All,
Back again for advice! Good news is my two are going strong with one around 12 days and the other 5 days. Me on the other hand is suffering major sleep-deprivation as I'm still working while hand-raising these two. Sadly lost the 3rd as it couldn't get out of the egg and I was too slow to help it out . The oldest has a great appetite and the younger takes a bit of coaxing but I'm thinking it might not be into the syringe (otherwise growing). Trying to find a good middle ground for my brooder temp. as the 12 day old is sprouting pin feathers and I'm terrified it will overheat but also worried the younger one will be too cold. Having a week age difference is slightly inconvenient but will make it work. Currently I have it set at 35 degrees as the information Ive found says that's an acceptable lower temp for the youngest, and at the higher end of the scale for the oldest age but also ok. Does this seem right to people with hand-raising experience? I'm not seeing huddling or panting, at least I don't think I am. Here's a pic of my oldest, looking like it will take after it's mum in colouring. I'm also aware it has a little air in the crop but it pushed it up by itself shortly after


----------



## Daytontiel (Feb 24, 2019)

Good Job!
I fully understand how hard it is to work full time and at the same time hand feed a few days old babies. I had been there. 
As for the temperature, keep current setting until the second one reach 3 weeks old and start to drop at a rate 0.5C/day. 
Don't worry about air in crop.


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for your help! Sadly I lost the youngest one  but the oldest is thriving. Pretty bummed about it but I knew this was going to be tough. Pin feathers are coming in hot at the moment and still eating like a champ. Not sure if I still need to keep the humidity up in the brooder now the youngest is gone. Can't find any clear information on when it's safe to remove the humidity but right now it doesn't seem to be negatively effecting it. Thanks again!


----------



## MaryannCE (Sep 1, 2020)

Since things are going well, I’d keep things as they are. I’m so sorry for your loss. Don’t make any sudden temperature changes. Do so slowly. It seems that you are doing a fabulous job! Best of luck and love. ❤


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels are natives of the Australian Outback where the natural humidity is close to zero. Humidity might be an issue for rain forest birds, but not so much for cockatiels.


----------

